# We've lost our baby



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all

Never wanted to post this & tears running down my face as I do but we've lost our darling baby.  Had a scan today & well our dreams have gone - I was nearly 10 wks.

6 weeks ago today our dreams came true & today the bottom has fell out of our world

Thanks to all of you who supported me thru the IF journey & those who kept in touch via PM during the pregnancy.  I wish all of you all the luck in the world

Sharon
xxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Sharon i have just logged on and read you news,u must be truely heartbroken.Why is life so crule ?There is no words i can say that will ever compensate your loss,look after yourself and dh and take all the time u need to get over this terrible loss.
       
Emma


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Sharon im so deeply    sorry.IT must be unbareable for you both,my thoughts are with you both


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Sharon- have pm-ed you  

Dahlia x


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sharon    I know exactly how you feel, here if you feel like chatting xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi shopping queen   life can just be so very cruel and I was sorry to read your news.

Beachgirl- havent forgotten you either  

This was on a card sent to me by DPs aunt when I mmc our first baby at 9.5w, I hope you dont mind me sharing it with you

Each life is indeed a gift
no matter how short
no matter how fragile
Each life is indeed a gift
to be held in our hearts forever.

Look after yourselves.


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG SQ and DH i am so so so sorri to read ure terrible news


----------



## babyblues101 (Nov 25, 2007)

I am soo sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Sharon

I'm absolutely devastated for you.    I was so sure that everything was going well for you when you had a stronger heartbeat at your last scan.  

Take your time and grieve for your baby.  PM on way.

Fiona


----------



## alley73 (May 24, 2008)

sharon and dh , im totally devastated for you both, my thoughts are with you ,take care    alley xoxo


----------



## tulips (Dec 28, 2007)

Sharon,
I am absolutely devastated to read your sad sad news  
You and your dh are in my prayers.
Your little angel in heaven will give you the strength to get through this.
Look after each other.
xxx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Im so very sorry Sharon, words fail me at this very sad time xxx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Sharon

I know how devestated you must feel and I want you to know how sorry I am for your loss and hope with time that you can find the strength you need.

Think of you loads xx


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

Sharon pm for you


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

sharon & dh, i am so so sorry, my heart truly goes out to you.  i'll keep you in my  

betty xoxo


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

pm for you!

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Sharon, so so very sad to read this,m you're in my prayers     

Louise


----------



## janners1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sharon I'm gutted for you. Sent you a PM.  

Jx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

PM Sharon


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

and       for you and your DH.


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you to all of you for ur kind words, thoughts and encouragement.  Its much appreciated

Good luck to all of u starting tx, mid tx or awaiting the result
Sharon
xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I know I've posted this before but it's brought me comfort.

http://www.livingthegospelofgrace.com/SERMON_ON_MOUNT.html

Scroll down to the piece about 'Blessed are those who mourn'. I found it comforting after my Nan died back in February and when I've been thinking about Feb 05 (see my signature).


----------

